# Nubian doe X Myotonic buck?



## quiltnchik (Nov 9, 2011)

Does anyone have photos of this cross?  I bred my Nubian doe to a Myotonic buck yesterday, but I can't find any info and/or pics online of what the kids *might* look like.  Also, would this mix create a decent dual-purpose breed?


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 9, 2011)

Great question.  I have thought about this mix.  I am interested in the answer, will they make a good dual purpose breed?  Will they be a good milker?


----------



## Kenneth Flippen (Nov 10, 2011)

http://www.shonyofarm.com/cgi-bin/index.pl?action=Lambs

There's a few on this website just look at the description on each kid they look good

                                  Kenneth


----------



## quiltnchik (Nov 10, 2011)

Kenneth Flippen said:
			
		

> http://www.shonyofarm.com/cgi-bin/index.pl?action=Lambs
> 
> There's a few on this website just look at the description on each kid they look good
> 
> Kenneth


Thanks for the great link.  They are good looking kids.  Can't wait for April!


----------



## Mamaboid (Nov 13, 2011)

Our buck is Myotonic, our does are Nubian, Nubian/Kikko, and a very mixed up little girl whose mom was ND/Alpine and her dad was Myotonic/Angora.  I cannot wait to see what the kids look like from all of them, but especially the last one.  Poor thing isn't gonna know what it is.


----------



## 77Herford (Nov 13, 2011)

Kenneth Flippen said:
			
		

> http://www.shonyofarm.com/cgi-bin/index.pl?action=Lambs
> 
> There's a few on this website just look at the description on each kid they look good
> 
> Kenneth


What's a TMG?


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 13, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> Kenneth Flippen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tennesse Meat Goat


----------



## bucknercrestfarm (Nov 14, 2011)

Ha i just bred my oberhaslis and my alpines to my new buck who is a mayotonic i cant wait for what pops out! well have to post pics!


----------

